# Repairing Formica countertop



## tdt (Jan 1, 2008)

We've gutted an old house, for a client, and the new countertop has a spot where the finish has come off - down to the white base. The spot is aprox. 1/2" x 1-1/2". Is there a product out there that will spot-repair formica?
I have painted entire countertops before, with success, but that's not an option with this one. Thanks! tdt


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

http://www.ehow.com/how_2002644_repair-formica.html


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

"Swallow your pride occasionally, it's non-fattening! "

yeah, but like anything good for you, it tastes bad.


----------

